# Necesito hacer un Plug jack a MiniDin 8, alguna idea? :0



## jabf ryu (May 28, 2013)

Hola! tengo un gran problema en este momento D: necesito hacer un cable de jack de audio a Mini Din 8, es decir:

de: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 a este: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Alguien tiene alguna idea? :0 saludos y gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 28, 2013)

Y cuales son las entradas del MiniDin 8 

Marca y modelo del aparato ? O deberemos adivinar ? 

Tenés el manual u otro cable original , pera ver eso ?

Sinó a la antigua , con un clavito o alfiler vas tocando los conectores de la hembra como para identificarlo


----------



## jabf ryu (May 28, 2013)

Haha  la última opcion me gusto  aunque no seria la mas optima, en caso de no funcionar ninguna lo probare de ese modo, veras, se supone que el plug jack se conectará a un ipod, mientras que el mini din a un Dension ice link plus, osea éste: 




Es necesario tener esta cosa conectada al stereo para que se active la función AUX.


----------

